# Fishing off Avon



## bduckn (Aug 15, 2013)

fished 63 ft of water nw of Avon caught 8 steelhead got 6 to the boat No big school of walleye but caught plenty fishing for stee


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

bduckn said:


> fished 63 ft of water nw of Avon caught 8 steelhead got 6 to the boat No big school of walleye but caught plenty fishing for stee


Thanks. Was thinking of trying off Avon for steelhead this coming Friday. Planning on playing with a downrigger to learn how to use it and dipseys or in-line board. Would you mind sharing baits tactics depth speed that were successful? TIA. Chris


----------



## bduckn (Aug 15, 2013)

FarmerChris said:


> Thanks. Was thinking of trying off Avon for steelhead this coming Friday. Planning on playing with a downrigger to learn how to use it and dipseys or in-line board. Would you mind sharing baits tactics depth speed that were successful? TIA. Chris


Orange spoons worked best for us today dipsies 2.7 to 3 mph


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

FarmerChris said:


> Thanks. Was thinking of trying off Avon for steelhead this coming Friday. Planning on playing with a downrigger to learn how to use it and dipseys or in-line board. Would you mind sharing baits tactics depth speed that were successful? TIA. Chris


If you can see a thermocline, set your rigger above that. Put your clicker on on your reel(s) & set your drag as light as possible. Dont be afraid to go faster. Even approaching 5mph sog


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks bduckn and cptshotgun I have several spoons with orange also silver, white and blue to mix in. Does spoon size matter? Most of mine are standard Stinger size. I have some Stinger scorpions, some other brands, different shapes. I recall a charter trip 20 years ago from Fairport where the steelhead were hitting on small silver and white scorpion size. I have no experience catching them. Only what I read on this site. Appreciate all the help and posts. Been learning to troll on Erie for 12 years now. Long way to go with lots to learn. Guess that means I have something to look forward to when retire next spring! Sorry I rambled


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

I like bigger spoons. Lots of orange and glow in the dark. Orange and blue together. Pro- kings, laker takers, but my go to is Evil Eye orange & a glow stripe. If stingers I would start with magnums, but sometimes they want the scorpions. If you want to land them, make sure you keep your drags as light as possible on all of your reels. Dont be afraid to try 10’ back & 10’ down on your riggers. SPEED kills!


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Sometimes they seem to want only riggers. Stimes only dipsys. Stimes only boards. Sometimes you go through a school & they hit em all & you have 6 on at once! Get your scissors out! The meat is much better if you bleed them. I also soak the fillets in cold lemon Juice and water 1/2 hour to an hour. Its ok if your drags slip a little in wave surge


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

Lots of good info here for steelies...I'd add speed up ...slow down as to a tip....I'd vary speed between 2.8 and 3.8 or even 4.2. ...
Also, many times in a [marked] bait ball I'll kick the boat out of gear, wait three or 4 seconds...then push immediately back to trolling speed ... the fall and rise / surge action of the spoons can be DEADLY on silver fish!!!..


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

Steelies will also typically come right to the d. rigger ball ....for them I've had good luck 7 to 12 ft back 
..for targeting walleye I run 30' to 50 bk...


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

“Sliders” on your riggers work very well also


----------



## keiffer158 (May 25, 2005)

How far off shore is 63fow? I'm heading up there for the first time on Friday. Fished Erie a bunch but always near the islands. Planning on going for eyes but wouldn't mind bumping into a few steelhead as well.

Sent from my SM-G977U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Prolly 5 to 6 miles will get you around 60 ft

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

chicken wing scorpion has been good also for steelhead


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

How far out do you have to go to hit 63 fow at Avon Especially n west. There is no 63 ft near lorain is there? That would be headed toward lorain is my thought. I’ve been out about 12 mile at lorain. Just learning still have to be asking.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

If you go north around 6 miles outta avon your gonna be in 60 ft or around that mark it bounces around out there from 58 to 63 64 we were at the 39 line and right around 62 ft 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## keiffer158 (May 25, 2005)

What's the 39 line and how deep were the fish?

Sent from my SM-G977U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

39 north line we were fishing around the 39 north line and 06 line I thinknits about 7 miles north and a mile or 2 due west. We didnt really mark much but we did catch some out there we did better right off the point in shallow around 40 ft 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

had one on a 30 jet / wormburner and board in 59/60 fow 2.3 speed straight n of hot waters yesterday ...drug the board backwards along way before i could get up and clear the rod holder, sank board 3 times , never jumped ?? this fish was strong and fast peeled 100 back on the counter after all the runs goin deeper , but i got away , didnt get to see it bummer..


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Went straight north to 50' and trolled NE to 55, got our 12 in 3 hours, targeted 40-45' down, all came on spoons behind dipsys, best colors were Wonder bread, Blue Dolphin and Circus Frog, 2.5-2.9 mph, only had a few shorts, most fish 18-22'' with a 29'' to finish with, no steelhead


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

did you try any orange and gold? chicken wing? steelies usually hit on those colors...


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Super G said:


> did you try any orange and gold? chicken wing? steelies usually hit on those colors...


Had Double Orange Crush and Chicken Wing on for a hour and didn't get anything


----------



## Tom h (Apr 29, 2009)

fireline said:


> Had Double Orange Crush and Chicken Wing on for a hour and didn't get anything


Only caught one on orange caught six on blue and chrome hammered crocodile


----------



## Tom h (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom h said:


> Only caught one on orange caught six on blue and chrome hammered crocodile


Biggest one was 6 lb is 25 in


----------



## Tom h (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey bduckn, thanks for the tips. I went 3/5 solo today. plus 6 eyes. Small orange spoons. I was in 70' about 14 miles N of Avon Point. One that I lost was an acrobat. Jumped about 8' in the air. Spit the hook and jumped again about 4' out. Pretty fun trying to net them solo!


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for this. I have always wanted to target these fish in Erie and I definitely got my fill today. Erie Outfitters advised the 42 line for steelhead,so I went north to the 40 line and set a NE troll at 2.8 - 3.0. Until 11am we were getting a slow pick of nice walleye, but at 11 the walleye shut down and it was all steel. I was using single O’Shaunessy hooks and landed 10 of 14. Near the end, we were purposely letting them throw the hook because we had enough. If I do this again, going to have to learn to release air bladder because we had to go back and get two fish that surfaced after release. 

Lite Bite Slide divers back 100 on 4 setting and 90 back on one setting with spoons or shallow cranks with chartreuse or orange in the color pattern. Same spoons behind jets off boards with 6ft leaders run at same depth produced nothing. Marked tons of fish high in water column and trolled that with cranks and spoon/jet with no takers. Never had a day when board rods at same depths and same lures wouldn’t work. Had a great time and am appreciative for the info. My buddy who fished with us claims to be able to smoke these so he took them and is going to drop off. Fingers crossed. Very meaty fish with orange flesh yielding 2lbs meat per fish. We kept more than intended because of failure on release attempts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting (Jul 11, 2012)

Good job on the fish!! Not saying it can’t be done, it’s hard to catch release steelhead. Most pretty much fight, to death. If you like salmon, they are a good eating fish


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I agree very very tough to release Steelers, only shot they have is shaking them off at the boat without a net even then not good odds.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Fished solo on Friday 6 for 7 on chrome,dipsy 1 setting 90 back took 5.
Saturday two of us fished.Went 7 for 8 on chrome.Dipsy 1 setting 55 back and dipsy 2 setting 70 back.Roughly 17-19 miles north to north east of Avon.74 to 76 fow.Best speed 2.8.All fish came on the big Michigan spoons.All bright colors.Could not buy a bite on my pro king spoons which usually rule.Nice thermocline at 39 ft ,tons of bait.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

dontknowmuch said:


> Fished solo on Friday 6 for 7 on chrome,dipsy 1 setting 90 back took 5.
> Saturday two of us fished.Went 7 for 8 on chrome.Dipsy 1 setting 55 back and dipsy 2 setting 70 back.Roughly 17-19 miles north to north east of Avon.74 to 76 fow.Best speed 2.8.All fish came on the big Michigan spoons.All bright colors.Could not buy a bite on my pro king spoons which usually rule.Nice thermocline at 39 ft ,tons of bait.


I think we went out 18 mi to 72 fow. One thing I’d like to know. I’m a big fan of the late summer deep walleye bite in 70+ fow north of Ashtabula. We’ll fish with downriggers, slide divers and leadcore and it’s a relaxing steady pick of walleye usually. My question is is this area with 70+ fow NE of Avon equally as productive as Geneva/Bula/Conneut in late summer or is East better?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

dgfidler said:


> I think we went out 18 mi to 72 fow. One thing I’d like to know. I’m a big fan of the late summer deep walleye bite in 70+ fow north of Ashtabula. We’ll fish with downriggers, slide divers and leadcore and it’s a relaxing steady pick of walleye usually. My question is is this area with 70+ fow NE of Avon equally as productive as Geneva/Bula/Conneut in late summer or is East better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally,We used to only get a few Walleye out in the 70+ fow. The last 3 years there has been an over abundance.I would say just as many as the deep water off Ashtabula.I do not run a big boat so only get the opportunity to make it out that far 2 or 3 times in July.There is no crowd which is always enjoyable.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

When I bought my boat it came with two down riggers. I've fished in Lake Huron and Lake Michigan on charters using down riggers but haven't yet tried mine out. Hoping to give it a go this year but dipsies have been working well for me so haven't really had the need to make the switch. Question for those who use down riggers - do you also use flashers on the line for Steelies in Erie? How do you set them up? i.e. how far ahead of the spoon?


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Super G said:


> When I bought my boat it came with two down riggers. I've fished in Lake Huron and Lake Michigan on charters using down riggers but haven't yet tried mine out. Hoping to give it a go this year but dipsies have been working well for me so haven't really had the need to make the switch. Question for those who use down riggers - do you also use flashers on the line for Steelies in Erie? How do you set them up? i.e. how far ahead of the spoon?


I used to use cowbells, but it never seemed to make a difference so I quit using them as it was just another thing to tangle.


----------



## bduckn (Aug 15, 2013)

Super G said:


> When I bought my boat it came with two down riggers. I've fished in Lake Huron and Lake Michigan on charters using down riggers but haven't yet tried mine out. Hoping to give it a go this year but dipsies have been working well for me so haven't really had the need to make the switch. Question for those who use down riggers - do you also use flashers on the line for Steelies in Erie? How do you set them up? i.e. how far ahead of the spoon?


----------



## bduckn (Aug 15, 2013)

I've never used flashers but I do use dodgers with fly fly appropriately 18 in behind dodger


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

ErieBoy75 said:


> Hey bduckn, thanks for the tips. I went 3/5 solo today. plus 6 eyes. Small orange spoons. I was in 70' about 14 miles N of Avon Point. One that I lost was an acrobat. Jumped about 8' in the air. Spit the hook and jumped again about 4' out. Pretty fun trying to net them solo!


you use single hook or treble hook ?for me single hook work beter.try 3/0 Siwash, work good for eyes to.


----------



## bduckn (Aug 15, 2013)

HappySnag said:


> you use single hook or treble hook ?for me single hook work beter.try 3/0 Siwash, work good for eyes to.


Single hook, plus the dodger fly rig not only catches stlhd but we catch walleye on it while stlhd fishing


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

bduckn said:


> Single hook, plus the dodger fly rig not only catches stlhd but we catch walleye on it while stlhd fishing


You never know


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2015)

I run my spoons 20-25’ behind the ball. Ive had a really good bite out deep the entire summer targeting steel and always catching tons of walleye last couple years all the way up until the fish push closer In the fall. 
Late Report for Saturday we launched at about 6 and ran out to 65’ off of Avon point and it was game on by 10 we had a limit of nice walleyes and we were 4/6 on steel. Orange spoons were best with (wrecking ball) dreamweaver SS being the hottest spoon. Riggers and Dipsys targeting 35-40 Down over 65-67 fow. It started getting crowded out there (5-6 boats) normally if you fish past 60 fow it’s a ghost town Just the way I like it.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I run my spoons 20-25’ behind the ball. Ive had a really good bite out deep the entire summer targeting steel and always catching tons of walleye last couple years all the way up until the fish push closer In the fall.
> Late Report for Saturday we launched at about 6 and ran out to 65’ off of Avon point and it was game on by 10 we had a limit of nice walleyes and we were 4/6 on steel. Orange spoons were best with (wrecking ball) dreamweaver SS being the hottest spoon. Riggers and Dipsys targeting 35-40 Down over 65-67 fow. It started getting crowded out there (5-6 boats) normally if you fish past 60 fow it’s a ghost town Just the way I like it.


What kind of speed are you running?


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

Well just read all of these... i am going deep tomorrow now....


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Erik Hopperton said:


> Well just read all of these... i am going deep tomorrow now....


Make sure you understand the water’s too warm to get successful releases on those steelhead. We couldn’t catch a walleye past 66 fow and ended up harvesting more steelhead than intended because they kept going belly up. I was looking for a limit of walleye and 3-4 steelhead and got almost the opposite. We tried to stop catching steelhead, but couldn’t get away from them. Maybe worm harnesses would work to specifically target just walleye.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ran out to 58/60 fow. First time out of Avon. Very nice @ Miller road ramp.
This evening ran spoons 100 back on 40tt. 120 back on regular Jett 40's best leads. Ran 2 dipseys. Nothing on dipsey. No chrome. All walleye, got our 12, plus probably another 12-15 shorts. Don't think we were deep enough for chrome. Gold chicken wing scorpion and a chartreuse watermelon looking off brand spoon were best.


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Went out again last night. Same program. Same area. A little bumpier. TT 40 @ 100 with the gold chicken wing was best.120 back orange Dreamweaver spoon second best. Dipsey @ #3 setting 110 back also produced.


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Walleyeguy46 said:


> Went out again last night. Same program. Same area. A little bumpier. TT 40 @ 100 with the gold chicken wing was best.120 back orange Dreamweaver spoon second best. Dipsey @ #3 setting 110 back also produced.
> View attachment 367739


Great report! Can I please ask what is "TT"??


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

rustyolddad said:


> Great report! Can I please ask what is "TT"??


True Trip 40's. Like a jet diver but with a dipsy style release.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

That is a Trutrip 40. 100 was the best lead on that. We also had regular Jet 40's. they don't get as deep. We ran a regular Jet 40 at 100 and that produced as well, but more fish came on the gold chicken wing on the Trutrip.


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Walleyeguy46 said:


> That is a Trutrip 40. 100 was the best lead on that. We also had regular Jet 40's. they don't get as deep. We ran a regular Jet 40 at 100 and that produced as well, but more fish came on the gold chicken wing on the Trutrip.


Thank you very much. Helping a friend who is trying to get his trolling game started. We were in 50-55 FOW between Lorain dump and Sheffield ramp. Pulling DD #3 setting 100-120 back array of spoons, cranks and worm harness last evening. Pretty sure we were going to slow at 2.0-2.2 mph. Did not pull fish. When we stopped to get equipment out of water , son caught a keeper in 5 minutes from an erie deerie! He is like a fish magnet!

Thanks again!


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

we were going 2.5/2.8 occasionaly bumping up to 3. Want to eventually get a bonus steelie.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

rustyolddad said:


> Thank you very much. Helping a friend who is trying to get his trolling game started. We were in 50-55 FOW between Lorain dump and Sheffield ramp. Pulling DD #3 setting 100-120 back array of spoons, cranks and worm harness last evening. Pretty sure we were going to slow at 2.0-2.2 mph. Did not pull fish. When we stopped to get equipment out of water , son caught a keeper in 5 minutes from an erie deerie! He is like a fish magnet!
> 
> Thanks again!


With those leads, the published dive chart had your depths between 40 and 45 down. Precision trolling has it between 30 and 36 (probably what you wanted). The catch is those depths are for 2.5 mph and a dipsy will go deeper than published at speeds under 2.5. I bet you were fishing too deep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

dgfidler said:


> With those leads, the published dive chart had your depths between 40 and 45 down. Precision trolling has it between 30 and 36 (probably what you wanted). The catch is those depths are for 2.5 mph and a dipsy will go deeper than published at speeds under 2.5. I bet you were fishing too deep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did not know lower speed would do that. Thank You!


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Is steelie limit 5 this time of year ?


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Stevo said:


> Is steelie limit 5 this time of year ?


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freebie (Sep 12, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> True Trip 40's. Like a jet diver but with a dipsy style release.


I got some TT style releases to put on regular jets to convert them to TTs at Erie Outfitters a few years back. Heck ouf a lot easier to get them to the surface.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been catching quite a few walleyes at 3mph while targeting steelhead. Dipseys 1 @ 70, 1.5 at 120 and a variety of other settings. Sure love that steelhead hit. Landing rate is low for me, but a good jump or 2 is pretty darn exciting!


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

Hard morning. But a beautiful one. I could only fish a couple of hours and after last weekend’s Steelhead bonanza, I was hopeful. My hope was rewarded with a couple of small walleye and a white perch. It was pretty bumpy earlier this morning. Others at the Miller road ramp had similar experiences. I just used spoons trying many depths.


----------



## eyecat (Sep 17, 2018)

If you want to catch fish at Avon you need to go to 60FOW+.
Bumpy this morning. Fished 6:30 to 7:30 in 40FOW+ heading toward point. Not 1 fish.
Got out to 60Fow at 8, and caught 9 walleye and 1steel by 9:45. Had to leave at 10:30 for work. Lost the steel close to boat. Dipseys 3 at 100, TT50s at 75 and 90, orange spoons. Couple on Bandit 50/120. 2.5-3 sog.
I have fished Avon a lot this year and the previous 2 years, and we are absolutely marking a lot less fish this year, to the previous 2. It seems fish are scattered all over the water column.


----------



## Heisman (Apr 20, 2020)

Miller Rd Ramp...05:30...Due North to 39/03’ish...60-65 FOW. 2.8...TT40 at 90/100. Stinger spoon Orange. 10 walleye, 2/4 Steelhead in 1.5 hours before wife blew chunks and had to quit. Bumpy heading out.


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've never ran flashers & flies for steelies..They are however very good medicine for big deepwater kings and coho..... .I'm not sure they'd help much on steelies, and I'm positive they'd limit your speed greatly .. With flasher rigs you cannot push past 2.8 mph or all hell breaks loose as to tangles ...I like to go faster and cover more ground / water for steelies...2.8 to 3.8 is the right speed ...That's my 02....Anybody get out for chromers today??


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

dgfidler said:


> With those leads, the published dive chart had your depths between 40 and 45 down. Precision trolling has it between 30 and 36 (probably what you wanted). The catch is those depths are for 2.5 mph and a dipsy will go deeper than published at speeds under 2.5. I bet you were fishing too deep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For what it's worth, at times I will lower a port side dipsy 3 setting on the starboard side and visa versa, I am able to see it on the Lowrance and then know my exact depth when I return it to its correct side. Sometimes I have to take the rod to the front of the boat until the dipsy is inside the transducer cone, as long as the rod tip is the same distance from the surface you can be very accurate. This will work on any of the dipsy settings.


----------

